# Has someone been "cracked" (including me)?



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

When I right click on

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=487988

and click on Open Link In New Tab (in Firefox)

I get a pop-up asking that I

"Enter username and password for http://www.coreybryant.com"


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

The server coreybryant was using to host screenshots is now access restricted. Due to intentional change, or misconfiguration, or changing of hands, etc... Maybe the domain expired. Or a change was made to the server, without remembering that he once used it to host inline images posted to a TCF thread in 2012.

All the inline screenshots that coreybryant posted, such as:


```
http://www.coreybryant.com/examples/2012/images/tivocommunity/registry/HCUSoftwareMicrosoftWindowsCurrentVersionRun.png
```
when loaded inline, will bring up a userid/password prompt for said server.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

kdmorse said:


> The server coreybryant was using to host screenshots is now access restricted. Due to intentional change, or misconfiguration, or changing of hands, etc... Maybe the domain expired. Or a change was made to the server, without remembering that he once used it to host inline images posted to a TCF thread in 2012.
> 
> All the inline screenshots that coreybryant posted, such as:
> 
> ...


I recognized it as a TCF user name, just didn't understand how his server was horning in on a TCF page.

Thanks.


----------

